
Dithering in image processing - werediver
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dither#Examples
======
werediver
I am just amazed how much this pretty simple technique gives to the quality of
an image after a heavy color-space compression.

And the Hilbert curve finds application in dithering [1] as well.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilbert_curve#Applications_and...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilbert_curve#Applications_and_mapping_algorithms)

